# Inkscape Format *.eps wird nicht in Word eingefügt



## Kai_Jack (6. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich speichere unter Inkscape mit Dateiendung *.eps ein Bild ab. Dann möchte ich es in Word 2000 importieren (Einfügen Grafik aus Datei), jedoch kommt folgender Fehler:

Das Bild wird nicht angezeigt, anstelle dessens wird nur ein Text in der Datei angezeigt:


```
Titel:
erstellt von 0.42.2
Vorschau:
Diese EPS Grafik wurde nicht gespeichert mit einer enthaltenen Vorschau
Kommentar:
Diese EPS Datei wird an einem Postscript-Drucker gedruckt,aber nicht an anderen Druckertypen
```

Kann jemand helfen ?

Gruß Jack


----------



## G-Protector (6. November 2005)

Eine einfache variante wäre doch, das bildlein einfach zu konvertieren?

in microsoft paint öffnen, und als jpg oder bmp abspeichern


----------



## Kai_Jack (6. November 2005)

Ja vielleicht,

aber wieso sieht das dann aus wie gepfuscht, der Qualitätsverlust ist MEGAGROSS. Es handelt sich übrigens um Vektorgrafik.

Also das Programm exportiert selbst als BMP, man braucht keinen anderen Converter. Jedoch sieht es in Word nur noch schlecht und unscharf aus. Aber das EPS Format ist ja gerade für Office gedacht.


Gruß Jack


----------

